# New home for vstream-client; VLC developers needed



## Stealth Dave (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm sure that everyone here is aware that the Nice Warrior archives of vstream-client, the library that enables MPlayer to play streams directly from a hacked TiVo, no longer contains any copies of the code. After failing to track down the nicewarrior.org guys (all the emails in the registrars and on their web site bounce back), I decided to created a Google Code project for the vstream-client code. Here's the link:

http://code.google.com/p/vstream-client/

I only had the 1.2 release of the code (the last version released), so that's what I started with. There's an svn repository now and I've updated the test client to support streaming from the TiVo to stdout. I needed stdout support for my own project, TyStreamer.

I'd also like to put out a call for developers. Neal Symms created a couple of great plugins for VideoLan Client that allowed it to play ty files and also stream them directly from the TiVo, even populating the playlist from Now Playing (both plugins can be found at the tivo-vlc project page). The ty file support has since been incorporated into the main trunk of VLC, with the upcoming 0.9.0 release to have complete support of S2 streams (yay!). However, the architecture of VLC has changed enough that it's become very difficult to try and port over the original vstream plugins to either 0.8.6 or 0.9.0-svn series. Neal has been very supportive and helpful in my efforts, but he doesn't have a TiVo for development anymore, nor does he have much time, and my development skills are more suited to PHP and JavaScript, having never had any formal training in application development. I'm pretty good at hacking things together and working around error messages, but it's more of a "let's see if _this_ will get it to compile" kind of approach.

So, I'm looking for a volunteer or two who would be willing to look at the current vstream-plugin code and try to get it working _or_ create a new plugin that uses the vstream-client library. The main priority would be to get tivo:// style links working again, and then possibly add the playlist support later. Anyone interested in working on this, please PM me with your email address and I'll give you what information I have.

Thanks,
- Dave


----------

